# Rain Guards for SE-R/Spec-V



## SE-R420 (Jun 22, 2002)

I was wondering if rain guards for the front and rear windows have come out yet because i cant find them anywhere. I have the sunroof rain guard right now but it will look a lot better with the full set of them. Ventshade hasnt come out with rainguards for it yet so i dont know wuts goin on.

i appreciate the feedback,

Mike


----------



## HoldenASpecV (Jul 27, 2002)

VENT SHADE HAS THEM. GO TO THE DEALER AND YOU CAN GET THEM THERE. I THINK THEY'RE 80 BUCKS.


----------

